# RSPCA vrs DEFRA



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Could this really be?

Not so long back, l posed the question that perhaps after all said and done that maybe the RSPCA would want DEFRA.

Of course it was sort of rebuked, however, certain things come to light of course and hey presto...................

Now if RSPCA were in charge or became an extension of DEFRA, Gosh then what...........................?

Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*RSPCA vrs DEFRA: Round One*

Could it really be as far fetched as originally thought?

Reading this article:

And from that (virtual) farm he made a pile, e-i-e-i-o | Magnus Linklater - Times Online

With its comments like:

"The £300 million fine that the Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs (Defra) had to pay to the EU because its single farm payment scheme was so badly handled is the kind of scandal that used to bring ministers down — instead they are promoted, like Margaret Beckett, to be Foreign Secretary"

And combined with the fact that the RSPCA in 2005 figures had a cash reserve in their bank account of some £200 million?

Nowadays £100 Million would buy a candidate a political campaign.

So why does a charity need this kind of cash reserve and what pray tell would the cash reserve be now some [nearly] three years later?

If DEFRA have a £300 million fine to pay, and are forced to sell some of the finery off [buildings], and also the Bill Team is being slimmed down enormously and as a result of this Animal Welfare is no longer considered a priority, where else could they find the money to pay their debt?

But supposing a cash - err, what could we call it? 

LRI - Long Range Investment was made by an offshore account, or would even that be a necessity? 

Supposing an investment sum was made to the regulative body?

Perhaps not as far fetched now eh?

And how would the RSPCA in this position fare?

Well, think of the credibility governmentally they would have?

But hey, what about us? Who would then handle all the animal welfare issues and at what type of severity would we see restrictions then?

Just a thought l had, but then who else may be thinking on this line??

Rory


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

As far as I am aware, you can't just buy a government department can you ? It would need to be done with the approval of the government in power at the time. .. are there any precedents for this ? have governments ever sold off departments before ? or would the RSPCA become part of the government ?

What of the RSPCA status ? They would surely no longer be classed as a charity which would mean that the RSPCA as it is now would need to be dissolved... and presumably the shelters would all have to close ?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Animal welfare is controlled by the AWA and is under the power of the local councils. If the RSPCA have taken over DEFRA, then would the councils still be able to use them as AWA inspectors ?

If not... who are they going to use ?

It would leave the AWA as potentially unenforcable law. Which would leave the RSPCA free under their guise as the new DEFRA to bring in more draconian measures.

Just thinking out loud


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Thinking out loud: P2*

Mmm, indeed it would, but as said perhaps l am not the only one thinking this way.

Would you really need to down grade the shelters?

I mean would you have to downgrade at all?

If the council use them now, to enforce certain awa principals could they use them in the future?

Me too [thinking out loud that is]

R


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I am just thinking that the RSPCA would lose it's status as a charity ? perhaps it wouldn't ? But if it did, it would surely not be allowed to 'own' charitable animal shelters ?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

You talk to most councils and they will admit that the RSPCA are going to be the body to regulate the AWA because the councils don't have the manpower or funds to police it.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Schip said:


> You talk to most councils and they will admit that the RSPCA are going to be the body to regulate the AWA because the councils don't have the manpower or funds to police it.


Indeed. I phoned my council about this exact point and got a call from the guy who will be in charge of the AWA in my area, the chief dog warden.

He is (was) under the impression that the RSPCA are highly trained in all species kept as pets in the UK and are therefore the obvious choice to use for policing the AWA.


----------

